# Coffee Mugs



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

These are a lot of fun to make.

Woods are:
Ash from @barry richardson 
Cuban Mahogany from someone here I can't remember - it's been a while - I'd love to get some more though
Walnut and Cherry



 

Picture is on a shelf in my office, where I have some of my work, along with some of the works I have received from others. @duncsuss @Jack "Pappy" Lewis and @Strider - can you guys pick out your work in the picture?

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't made any knives, so that improves my odds of getting this right by one ... 

Although I have made pens like both of the ones pictured, it's most likely I made that blond wood (ash maybe? or honey locust?) bowl on the left, it looks like the profile I aim for.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 5, 2018)

Dumb question - how do you turn down the inside?

I made a 'cover' like this out of segmented Corian but I've yet to determine how to attach it so I can turn down the inside enough to get the liner to fit.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Dumb question - how do you turn down the inside?
> 
> I made a 'cover' like this out of segmented Corian but I've yet to determine how to attach it so I can turn down the inside enough to get the liner to fit.



Ken, one of the members at my club did a demonstration of how he does segmented cups. His technique is to glue up just the base and first ring, then come in from the front with a parting tool (you could use any tool, I guess) till the bottom of the liner fits in the hole, and shape the outside "close" to final size. Then glue on the next ring, let it cure, open the hole till the liner bottoms out in these two rings, and shape the outside, blending the two rings and base. Lather, rinse, repeat.

It's not fast -- you pretty much have to wait a day between each ring as you build up the layers -- but you never have to hollow more than one ring at a time, so you aren't hanging inches over the toolrest.

Of course, you can't do solid wood cups like Matt's this way, it only works for layered rings.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> I haven't made any knives, so that improves my odds of getting this right by one ...
> 
> Although I have made pens like both of the ones pictured, it's most likely I made that blond wood (ash maybe? or honey locust?) bowl on the left, it looks like the profile I aim for.



Yes! It is that bowl out of Ash. Hidden behind the mugs is also a small turned lidded box from you of maple.



kweinert said:


> Dumb question - how do you turn down the inside?
> 
> I made a 'cover' like this out of segmented Corian but I've yet to determine how to attach it so I can turn down the inside enough to get the liner to fit.



I first start with a piece that is roughly 4" x 4" x 8", mounted between centers. I round it out and turn a tenon on one end so that I can cold it in a chuck. From there I mount it in my chuck and drill out to the depth of the insert with a 2 1/8" forstner bit, which is the diameter of the smallest portion of the insert. If it's a solid chunk of wood that wasn't dry, I'll set it aside to dry before going on. Otherwise I then true up the outside to round and then use a hollowing rig to turn away the rest of the inside to fit the liner. Then I profile the outside. Sand, part off the mug, reverse the mug on the chuck to profile and sand the bottom. Then apply finish. I could do a classroom thread sometime, if you'd like.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Hidden behind the mugs is also a small turned lidded box from you of maple.


Phooey, I don't know how I missed seeing that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 5, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Yes! It is that bowl out of Ash. Hidden behind the mugs is also a small turned lidded box from you of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> I first start with a piece that is roughly 4" x 4" x 8", mounted between centers. I round it out and turn a tenon on one end so that I can cold it in a chuck. From there I mount it in my chuck and drill out to the depth of the insert with a 2 1/8" forstner bit, which is the diameter of the smallest portion of the insert. If it's a solid chunk of wood that wasn't dry, I'll set it aside to dry before going on. Otherwise I then true up the outside to round and then use a hollowing rig to turn away the rest of the inside to fit the liner. Then I profile the outside. Sand, part off the mug, reverse the mug on the chuck to profile and sand the bottom. Then apply finish. I could do a classroom thread sometime, if you'd like.



That would be the problem I have. Given that it was a segmented piece I didn't have a tenon on it. Maybe I'll have to epoxy on a block so I can get to the inside. I *think* that if I use the tailstock and a ball of some sort I could get pretty close to having the shell centered on the turning block. Close enough to finish it off at any rate.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

kweinert said:


> That would be the problem I have. Given that it was a segmented piece I didn't have a tenon on it. Maybe I'll have to epoxy on a block so I can get to the inside. I *think* that if I use the tailstock and a ball of some sort I could get pretty close to having the shell centered on the turning block. Close enough to finish it off at any rate.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, I would probably do exactly as you have said - epoxy on a tenon.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2018)

I think it would be great if you did a Classroom build Matt.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think it would be great if you did a Classroom build Matt.



I will, next time I do one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice!!!
I made one from Rosewood & showed it to my ex. She wouldn't give it back & I haven't seen it since!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I will, next time I do one.


Can you do one tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Can you do one tomorrow?



Sure! But only if you come up and shovel out my driveway in the morning. 

Just an FYI: We got hit today with some very wet and heavy snow. The kind of snow where it's so wet and heavy the snowblower stands no chance and you've got to shovel it all by hand. 

I'm really excited about getting to shovel out the end of the driveway. You know, where it's all piled up from the plow going by. I bet it'll even be at least half froze solid by morning, making it even more fun. And if you believe the first sentence in this paragraph, well, I've got some stuff I'd like to sell you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2018)

Shovel? should only be used for moving dirt
Plows? Also should only be used for moving dirt

What is this stuff you talk about? Snow?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Shovel? should only be used for moving dirt
> Plows? Also should only be used for moving dirt
> 
> What is this stuff you talk about? Snow?



Matt sent me a picture of the snow in his yard via text earlier and this is what I sent him in return:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> Matt sent me a picture of the snow in his yard via text earlier and this is what I sent him in return:
> View attachment 142980




Wood chips on your dashboard... Nice touch!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2018)

Matt, when you get done you can come and shovel ours out too.  I'm actually hoping my snow blower will do the job, if not the tractor will have to come out, I'm allergic to anything with a handle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Matt, when you get done you can come and shovel ours out too.  I'm actually hoping my snow blower will do the job, if not the tractor will have to come out, I'm allergic to anything with a handle.



Shoot, it's still snowing pretty good here and I'll be waiting until the snow slows to do anything! However, the pile from the plow has gotten pretty solid. Might need to borrow your tractor to get me out first!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Wood chips on your dashboard... Nice touch!!!


Nope that's Mesquite and Cedar pollen. It's bad this year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Shoot, it's still snowing pretty good here and I'll be waiting until the snow slows to do anything! However, the pile from the plow has gotten pretty solid. Might need to borrow your tractor to get me out first!


We're expecting it to arrive here tomorrow afternoon ... only 8 - 12" this time, but the ridge across the end of the driveway is always the killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> We're expecting it to arrive here tomorrow afternoon ... only 8 - 12" this time, but the ridge across the end of the driveway is always the killer



Have fun! Snow has stopped falling here, but they also are saying a little more might come this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Have fun! Snow has stopped falling here, but they also are saying a little more might come this afternoon.



A cold front blew in here too. It's only 71 now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> A cold front blew in here too. It's only 71 now.



See, that would be about perfect for me. But your 85 from yesterday? Yuck!


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> See, that would be about perfect for me. But your 85 from yesterday? Yuck!



It's not too bad. I only have the heater blowing on low now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> It's not too bad. I only have the heater blowing on low now.


Tomorrow nite low of 46° here and 47° in San Antonio. Time to break out the quilts again!! Will this extreme winter ever end??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Tomorrow nite low of 46° here and 47° in San Antonio. Time to break out the quilts again!! Will this extreme winter ever end??



That's practically shorts and tshirt weather up here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> That's practically shorts and tshirt weather up here!



Y'all Yankees have different words for things from us. We call that outfit Long Johns and a heavy coat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> Y'all Yankees have different words for things from us. We call that outfit Long Johns and a heavy coat.



Nah, I didn't use any wrong words! 

I was just outside shoveling in jeans and a light jacket. I was too warm and wished I'd have opted for a long sleeved tshirt instead of light jacket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> Matt sent me a picture of the snow in his yard via text earlier and this is what I sent him in return:
> View attachment 142980



Windex.....try it.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> That's practically shorts and tshirt weather up here!



I was in shorts and sweatshirt today...It almost hit 50!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Windex.....try it.....



Barry is right, it's just dust blowing around. I cleaned that thing from top to bottom last week before the CEO rode with me. Tony


----------

